# Tổng hợp các dòng sữa rửa mặt Innisfree tốt nhất cho mọi loại da



## nusy (15/6/18)

*Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree có những loại nào tốt ? Tổng hợp sữa rửa mặt Innisfree dành cho mọi loại da dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với loại da của mình.*

Thương hiệu Innisfree không còn xa lạ con gái Việt qua nhiều dòng sản phẩm nổi tiếng cả về chất lượng, độ an toàn mà giá cả lại bình dân dễ mua, thương hiệu này cũng chuyên về các dòng skincare tại Hàn Quốc giúp chăm sóc da hiệu quả nhưng lành tính và không chứa những thành phần gây hại cho da. Các dòng sữa rửa mặt Innisfree dưới đây thể hiện được cả độ hiệu quả và đa dạng của những sản phẩm chăm sóc da mà Innisfree đã xây dựng thành công trong qua nhiều năm :

*Sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu, mụn – Green Tea Cleansing Foam*

*

*
​Sữa rửa mặt trà xanh là sản phẩm nổi tiếng được các cô gái Việt biết đến nhiều nhất khi nhắc đến sữa rửa mặt Innisfree, triết xuất trà xanh nổi tiếng của hãng được mong mỏi ở khả năng kiềm dầu và ngăn ngừa mụn cho da dầu. Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree trà xanh Green Tea Cleansing Foam có chứa thành phần kaolin,Stearic Acid, Myristic Acid, Potassium Hydroxide hữu ích cho làn da dầu và da hỗn hợp với tác động hút dầu thừa, làm sạch sâu từng lỗ chân lông, giúp kiểm soát dầu trên da, tinh chất trà xanh từ đảo Jeju giúp giảm viêm, cân bằng lại làn da sau mụn, chống oxy hóa mạnh mẽ cho da. Sản phẩm có độ pH khá cao nên phù hợp với là da dầu và da hỗn hợp, khả năng tạo bọt rất tốt thích hợp với các bạn có thói quen dùng máy rửa mặt để mát xa trên da.

*Sữa rửa mặt tẩy trang nhẹ tẩy mụn đầu đen – Jeju Volcanic Pore Cleansing Foam*

*

*​
Sữa rửa mặt Jeju Volcanic Pore Cleansing là loại sữa rửa mặt dành riêng cho da có mụn cám, mụn đầu đen, lỗ chân lông to. Với chiết xuất từ đất sét và tro bụi núi lửa trên hòn đảo Jeju nổi tiếng, sản phẩm giúp lấy sạch đi bụi bẩn, se khít lỗ chân lông, giúp cho da bạn luôn mềm mượt, sạch sẽ. Dạng kem lỏng với các hạt mát xa nhỏ giúp da được thư giãn và tẩy bỏ dễ dàng lớp sừng hình thành bên ngoài da. Cải thiện cấu trúc làn da, tăng độ căng mịn trẻ trung cho da nhờ công thức thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh ra tế bào mới.

*Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree cho da khô – Olive Real Cleansing Foam*

*

*​
Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree Olive Real Cleansing Foam chứa thành phần glycerin, dầu olive nguyên chất giúp da được giữ ẩm và mềm mượt ngay sau khi rửa mặt. Nhờ có những thành phần dưỡng da hiệu quả mà sản phẩm được xem là sữa rửa mặt tốt nhất cho da khô của thương hiệu Innisfree.

*Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree cho da mụn lành tính – Bija Trouble Facial Foam*

*

*​
Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree Bija Trouble Facial Foam là dòng sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu giúp hỗ trợ quá trình điều trị mụn nhanh liền và hạn chế được thâm mụn trên da.  Chiết xuất thảo dược, hạt nhục đậu khấu  kiểm soát được lượng dầu thừa đồng thời sát khuẩn nhẹ làm se mụn nhanh, rửa sạch những bụi bẩn trên da, và ngăn ngừa mụn mới tái phát. Sữa rửa mặt dành cho da mẫn cảm, bị mụn và cực thích cho da dầu.

*Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree làm trắng – White Pore Facial Cleanser*

*

*​
Dù thương hiệu Innisfree được biết đến nhờ nhiều đánh giá cao về hiệu quả và thành phần lành tính, các dòng sản phẩm chăm sóc da của hãng cũng không hề thiếu tính đa dạng, trong đó dòng skincare làm trắng da là một trong những lựa chọn gây sự chú ý, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu của nhiều cô gái. Sữa rửa mặt Innisfree White Pore Facial Cleanser   với thành phần vitamin C, các chất hoạt tính, những hạt matxa màu cam trong vỏ cam vỏ quýt tẩy trang nhẹ, làm sáng da, có bonus thêm kaolin làm sạch sâu. 

*Sữa Rửa Mặt Dạng Bọt Cho Da Nhạy Cảm Innisfree The Minimum Facial Cleanser for Sensitive Skin 70ml*

_

_
_Sữa rửa mặt cho da nhạy cảm Innisfree the minimum facial cleanser_
​Nếu bạn muốn tìm kiếm loại sữa rửa mặt an toàn tuyệt đối cho da nhạy cảm đồng thời lại có cách sử dụng tiện lợi, sữa rửa mặt cho da nhạy cảm innisfree the minimum facial cleanser sẽ là lựa chọn tốt mà thương hiệu Innisfree đem đến cho người sử dụng. Thành phần chính của sản phẩm là dừa và tinh dầu cọ ; hãng cam kết sữa rửa mặt cho da nhạy cảm này có 10-Không: không chứa parabens, thành phần từ nguồn gốc động vật, dầu khoáng, chất tạo màu, ethanol, triethanolamine, polyacrylamide, chất hoạt động bề mặt, imidazolidinyl urê, fragrances. Sản phẩm được khuyến cáo dùng trong 6 tuần vì không có chất bảo quản.

Hi vọng bài tổng hợp sữa rửa mặt Innisfree dành cho mọi loại da dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với loại da của mình nhé!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

